# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  My Everyman Sleep Schedule

## Schmaven

Today, after reading about the Everyman sleep schedule on this site http://www.everything2.com/index.pl?...eep%20Schedule  I decided that I had to try it.

I just failed at trying a 20 minute nap, but I'm sure tomorrow will be a different story.  My plan is a 3 hour core sleep from 3:10 - 6:10 am, followed by three 20 minute naps at 11:10 am, 4:30 pm, and 9:50 pm.  Why the odd times you might ask? Well I already know my class schedule for the fall semester, and I worked the times around when I have class so if I decide to continue this pattern through college, I won't have to make any changes.

What got me really interested in this is that I would have 20 hours of time to be awake and do things during the day, instead of my current 14 - 16 hours.  If I had the flexibility in my schedule, I would try the Uberman sleep schedule.  

I told my mom what I was going to do, and she told me it was a bad idea and that I was going to get sick, then she went on and on about how sleep is important and how I had to get at least 8 hours a night.  Overall, she wasn't very happy with my decision.  I would suggest not telling your parents about such a sleeping schedule until after you are adjusted to it and can tell them from first hand experience if it works.

----------


## Schmaven

I went to bed at 3:10am, and turned off my alarm clock at 6:10am, but the next thing I knew, it was 7:10 in the morning.  I have to be more careful about falling back asleep once I wake up.  Hopefully that extra hour of sleep won't be a problem, I don't think it will.  But last night's attempt at a 9:50 nap turned into 20 minutes of just laying down.  

I usually don't drink coffee, the last time I had a cup was months ago.  This morning I had 2 cups haha, I used to drink soda very often, so I don't think the caffeine will affect my naps that much, especially because I've had a few hours for it to go through me before my attempt at another nap.

11:10 nap attempt: fail.  I didn't really expect to be able to fall asleep, maybe that was the problem.  With the extra hour of sleep in the morning, followed by the coffee, I wasn't really that tired to begin with.  Laying down for 20 minutes was relaxing though, although now I think I'm tired enough for a nap.  Oh well, 4:30 is just around the corner!

I only gave myself 20 minutes for the 4:30 nap, and again I wasn't able to fall asleep.  For the 9:50 nap, I set aside 40 minutes to give myself extra time to include the time it takes to fall asleep, but still didn't fall asleep at all.  I don't know whether this is because of the coffee, or something else.  Tomorrow I'm not going to have any caffeine, and I plan on having more success than today.  I'll definitely be more tired than I was today, which should make napping easier.

----------


## Schmaven

I woke up at 7:10 today, having over slept for an hour once again.  I felt surprisingly rested however and started my day.  Both the 11:10 and 4:30 naps resulted in no sleep at all, just laying there.  I'm thinking this is probably from my oversleeping the core sleep.

The 9:50 nap was a different story though.  Having finished some of my mom's unwanted beers and after plans to hang out with a friend fell through, I set my alarm for 10:10 and went to bed around 9:40.  The next thing I knew, it was 12:45, and I had just slept for 3 hours.  This puts a wrench in the gears.

With this, I'm skipping tonight's core sleep.  I think the 3 hour nap can substitute, and instead of core sleep from 3 - 6, I'm just going to plan on the regular pattern of naps.  If it turns out being awake from 12:45 makes me extra tired, I'll just take an extra nap.  

I plan on sticking to my schedule as much as possible, but if deviations like this continue to happen, I'll just have to continue to adjust that day's plan.

I am definitely feeling more exhausted than on day 1.  Perhaps this means I'll start actually falling asleep during the naps.  Time will tell.

----------


## Schmaven

I'm completely exhausted now.  And yet I still can't fall asleep when I try to nap.  I lay down earlier for 40 minutes and couldn't fall asleep yet again.  I'm going to start doing some strenuous physical stuff to hopefully get myself tired enough for the naps to work.  As of now, I'm just getting the core sleep, but no naps.  My cat makes it look so easy to nap.

I'm no stranger to exhaustion, having pulled many an all-nighter, so I have every intention of trying to make this work for another week or so before going back to normal sleeping patterns.

----------


## andrewy

> I'm completely exhausted now.  And yet I still can't fall asleep when I try to nap.  I lay down earlier for 40 minutes and couldn't fall asleep yet again.



I'm having the same problem. Out of the 100 minutes I should have napped so far, I've slept 10, and that was all during the same nap. I'll be interested to know if physical activity helps, because I haven't been getting much of that.

----------


## Schmaven

Yesterday, I actually had 2 successful naps, and slept for exactly 3 hours of the planned core sleep.  And today, I woke up completely exhausted at 6:10 am.  But after my 11:10 nap, I felt a lot better.  I've been giving myself an extra 20 minutes of time for falling asleep, I found that leads to successful naps vs. just laying there until my alarm goes off.  

Tonight is the challenge though.  I'm going to play Edward 40 hands and then go to the beach with some people.  I'm not exactly sure when I'll be able to fit in my naps, or the core sleep.  It isn't too hard to find a spare 20 minutes during the day, so I think it'll work itself out.

<mom rant>
My mom is still giving me stiff opposition to this sleeping schedule.  She also is bitching at me for being a procrastinator because I told her I didn't want to stack all the firewood, mow the lawn, and clean her car today, but instead told her I'd do it tomorrow.  Every day, she tells me I should just sleep normally, and I respond with, "no thanks, I'm going to do this for a few more weeks and see how it goes."  She does not believe that it is even possible for it to work and tells me that I'm wasting my time.  But the joke is on her, I get an extra 6 hours of time each day.
</mom rant>

----------


## Robot_Butler

Good luck with this.  It sounds like you're getting in the swing of it.  I can't wait until the crazy nap dreams kick in.

Drinking while on a polyphasic sleep schedule can be tricky.

----------


## Schmaven

Drinking on a polyphasic schedule is more than tricky.  Especially if you don't have an alarm clock.  I wouldn't suggest drinking more than 4 drinks if you don't want to mess up your sleep schedule.

----------


## Schmaven

My Everyman sleep schedule has some flaws.  When I hang out at other people's houses, or at parties, I can't stick to the schedule.  I've decided to switch to biphasic sleep where I wake up at 6, and then take a nap sometime in the day whenever I feel tired enough to be able to.  This seems the easiest to do for me and my situation.

Check out this link for random info about polyphasic sleeping.  It's a long one, but has a lot of good points. 

It was a fun experiment while it lasted, I just don't have the schedule for it.  I enjoy partying and hanging out with people too much.

----------

